# Problem with media servers on jail



## Sergey07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi All!
I faced an issue with media servers on jail (PCBSD10, I do not know whether it exists for FreeBSD though).
I tried 2 servers: Plex and XBMC and both have the same problem. The UPNP client (Bluray LG player) loses servers, if it is switched of or after a certain period of time. It sees servers again when a media server restarted and then loses them again.
This issue does not exist, if servers run on Windows. Also I tried Plex on my test version of PCBSD10 (on VMWARE, without jail) and the issue does not exist either.
I tried servers of 2 types of jails: 'Traditional' and 'Ports' and both have the same problem.
Even though the server disappeared for the player it is still visible for another Plex server and the shared media is seen as 'Remote Video' on that, second Plex. Also the server can be seen outside the network. The firewall can be switched off but it does not help. I added jails' names to the DNS server on my router but it did not help either.
It seems to me that something is wrong with the jails' network configuration (I am not a big specialist in network tuning and using the default configuration).
All devices (PCBSD, its jails, Windows an the player) are on the wired network.

`ifconfig` reports

```
flags=8943 (promiscious mode on), options=4019b
```


----------



## woodsb02 (Apr 21, 2015)

My understanding is that services running in a jail are able to make multicast announcements to the world, but multicast traffic from other devices go to the host and don't make it to the jail.

This has been discussed by a number of people before, but unfortunately I don't know of any plans to resolve it.

The easiest answer I know of is to use VIMAGE in your jails, which causes the entire network stack in the jail to be emulated and allows services in the jail to receive multicast traffic from the network.

I believe the Warden graphical utility has a tick box for enabling VIMAGE on your jail configuration. More details of how to do this here:
http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Warden®/10.0


----------



## woodsb02 (Apr 21, 2015)

Note that the pf(4) firewall has a few issues working with VIMAGE enabled... you might be better off using the ipfw(8) firewall with VIMAGE if you need one.


----------



## Sergey07 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you for your respond, woodsb02. It really could be an answer.
But as for VIMAGE setting I do not have a luck yet: Warden does not run jails, if I just check 'Enable VNAT / VIMAGE support' check box. And an error message reports that vnet is unknown parameter. It seems that the kernel does not support VIMAGE.


----------



## Remington (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't run PCBSD but you may want to take a look at your configs in /etc folder.  Maybe my post on vnet and non-vnet jails will help.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/vimage-using-vnet-and-non-vnet-jails-using-jail-conf.49561/


----------

